# Magic Items that increase AC and Defenses?



## Mercurius (Nov 15, 2009)

Are there any? If not, what level would you assign to it? (Given that magic armor or amulets of projection go up 5 levels per plus).

I'm thinking a +1 item would be 3rd level, +2 8th level, +3 13th, etc.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 15, 2009)

4e is built upon _not_ having multiple magical defense boosters to the same defense in different slots. Adding them will screw up the maths and is a probably a bad idea.

Magic armour boosts your AC, magic neck-slot items boost your other defenses, and a few other factors (such as certain masterwork armours) will provide extra little boosts here and there to round things out. It's a delicate balance, and not one that should get anything extra layered on top of it.


----------



## NMcCoy (Nov 15, 2009)

Um, yes, they're magic armor and neck slot items. 

Besides those? Plenty of things that grant conditional bonuses, but it sounds like you want a constant one. There are a few different items that grant a +1 bonus per tier to a specific defense - belt of vim, etc. (so the +3 Fort one is level 28). The other thing that comes to mind is the Defensive Staff.


----------



## jester_gl (Nov 15, 2009)

Some belt grant a bonus to Fortitude, some boots to reflex and some head to will.  The bonus is usually around +1 per tier.  Apart from that, I can only think about the staff of defense as said above.

Apart from that, special material for armor can give bigger or different bonus (+For on plate for exemple).


----------



## Mercurius (Nov 16, 2009)

Let me clarify: I'm asking about magic items that increase all four defenses (AC, Ref, For, Will) at the same time. MarkB's explanation helped me see why that might not be a good idea.


----------



## Starfox (Nov 16, 2009)

If ALL your players want this, it might be better to do some kind of rules fix - there has been much discussion about the brokeness of the 4E math here, specially NADs.


----------



## D3nt3 (Nov 17, 2009)

If I have diferent itens that give bonuses to the same kind of defense, do they stack?


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 17, 2009)

D3nt3 said:


> If I have diferent itens that give bonuses to the same kind of defense, do they stack?




They do if they're a different sort of bonus, like "item" and untyped, or both untyped. If they are the same type, say both item bonuses, then you use the highest.


----------

